

Ask HN: Bug? - jibiki

http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=biohacker42<p>This guy is generally one of the most insightful commenters on HN.  Why do his new comments show up as dead?
======
paulgb
I've noticed a number of other non-spammy comments being killed lately for
apparently no reason. Granted a lot of them aren't what I would consider
excellent comments, but it would be nice to know what criteria is used for
killing comments.

------
pg
Somehow his account got banned, but I'm not sure how. It may be a bug.

~~~
zepolen
Why does yc silently ban users without giving them any notification so that
they still continue to post unaware that none of what they write is being
shown on the site?

~~~
pavelludiq
Im not sure, but i think its because if you tell a troll that he was baned its
very likely that he would make another account and continue with his previous
actions, but if he doesn't know, he'll simply think he is being ignored. Its
literally preventing trolls from being fed. Im not sure if HN does that.

------
icey
I noticed that as well, and wasn't sure why his comment (in the Iran thread)
got [dead]-ed.

